# مساعدة ؟؟استخلاص غاز الميثان من مخلفات الحيوانات



## sooooma (6 فبراير 2010)

السادة الاعضاء ارجو مساعدتي في وجود كتاب او موضوع يتحدث عن استخلاص غاز الميثان من مخلفات الحيوانات.


----------



## ricielectric (6 فبراير 2010)

attached is some basic information , I will post more information a later time ,also I attached a file on energy for wood chip


----------



## ricielectric (6 فبراير 2010)

more detailed file


----------



## sooooma (7 فبراير 2010)

لك الشكر اجزله في المساعدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## ricielectric (7 فبراير 2010)

if you want more detailed construction for the bio gas plant please let me know I have files for a household plant and large plants


----------



## علي البخيتي (26 مارس 2014)

الله يوفقكم الى كل خير 
الف الف الشكر:20:


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكركم علي منحي هذه المعلومات


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (21 أكتوبر 2017)

thanksssssssss


----------

